# Kein Game of Thrones mehr: Diese Serien füllen das Loch bis zur nächsten Staffel



## MatthiasBrueckle (1. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kein Game of Thrones mehr: Diese Serien füllen das Loch bis zur nächsten Staffel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kein Game of Thrones mehr: Diese Serien füllen das Loch bis zur nächsten Staffel


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (1. Juli 2016)

Ich ergänze mal die Serie *Gomorrha*.
Sehr sehenswert sofern man mal wieder Lust auf Intrigen und Konflikte zwischen Mafia-Clans vor der Kulisse Neapels hat.


----------



## Triplezer0 (1. Juli 2016)

Vikings ist echt klasse. Definitiv mein Favorit gleich nach GoT.  Black Sails, Hell on Wheels und Sons of Anarchy sind auch super (besonders im Original-Ton)

Boardwalk Empire hat mir persönlich gut gefallen, ist aber wohl nur etwas für Mafia fans.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juli 2016)

Taugt _True Detective_ eigentlich was?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Juli 2016)

Zwar sind weder Vikings noch Black Sails schlechte Serien, aber ich finde man hat bei beiden etwas zu offensichtlich versucht, den Stil von Game of Thrones zu kopieren, an dessen Qualität man jedoch nicht ganz herangekommen ist...


----------



## nigra (2. Juli 2016)

Black Sails ist eine großartige Serie, war aber in der aktuellen Staffel etwas schwach. Zu viele belanglose Dialoge und zu wenig vorankommen in der Handlung. HoW liebe ich ebenfalls. Western-Serien darf es auch ruhig ein paar mehr geben. Aber wir bekommen ja bald Westworld. Sehr gespannt bin ich auch auf die Serie zur Königsmörder-Chronik von Rothfuss, dessen Rechte sich Lionsgate gekrallt haben. Versaut das nicht!


----------



## Emke (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe keine einzige Folge GoT gesehen, werde ich jetzt geköpft ?


----------



## alu355 (2. Juli 2016)

Tudors war großartig - tatsächlich aber ist der eigentliche Urvater der Machart von Game of Thrones in Form einer Fernsehserie (Sex, Gewalt, Intrigen) die Serie ROME, die auch von HBO zusammen mit der BBC produziert wurde.
Gibt insgesamt zwei Staffeln (abgeschlossen) und man sieht allein an den Kulissen, warum die Serie mit eine der teuersten der Fernsehgeschichte ist.
Die Geschichte spielt, wie der Titel schon aussagt zur Zeit Roms "in der Endphase der Römischen Republik von 50 v. Chr. bis 29 v. Chr und begleitet den Zenturio Lucius Vorenus und der Legionär Titus Pullo. 
Diese beiden sind die Protagonisten der Serie. Es handelt sich bei ihnen zwar um historisch belegte Gestalten (die einzige Belegstelle ist in Caesars Schrift „Über den Gallischen Krieg“, wo sie in einer berühmten Szene, dem „Certamen Centurionum“, als gleichrangige, um die Beförderung rivalisierende Zenturionen in einem spektakulären Wettstreit auftreten, B. G. 5,44), ihre Handlungen in der Serie sind aber völlig fiktiv."
Nur eins vorweg, die ersten zwei Folgen sind etwas langatmig, danach nimmt die Story an Fahrt auf und es stellt sich der "nur noch eine Folge" Effekt ein, bis man am Ende verzweifelt ausruft: "Was schon fertig?"


----------



## alu355 (2. Juli 2016)

Ach ja die Serie ist inzwischen was "älter" aber auch die Sopranos sollte wohl erwähnt werden.
Genauso wie Rome ist die Serie nämlich abgeschlossen, hat den Vorteil, daß man nicht langsam den Überblick über die ganzen Serien verliert die man angefangen hat, aber noch nicht abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## Necromanca (2. Juli 2016)

"Die sechste Staffel von "Game of Thrones" ist mit tobendem Applaus von Fans und Kritikern zu ende gegangen."

Das ist doch klar, denn wer außer denen schaut diesen Mist an?


----------



## Launethil (2. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Taugt _True Detective_ eigentlich was?



Die erste Staffel fand ich grandios -- toll inszeniert, toll gespielt, spannend erzählt. An die zweite habe ich mich noch nicht herangetraut, nachdem fast nur Negatives zu hören war.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2016)

Necromanca schrieb:


> "Die sechste Staffel von "Game of Thrones" ist mit tobendem Applaus von Fans und Kritikern zu ende gegangen."
> 
> Das ist doch klar, denn wer außer denen schaut diesen Mist an?



Leute mit Geschmack?


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Taugt _True Detective_ eigentlich was?



Season 1 ist super - kann ich sehr empfehlen!
Season 2 hab ich noch nicht gesehen bisher.
Von Season 2 sind viele irgendwie nicht so begeistert - wobei hier die Seasons unabhängig voneinander sind, da andere Charaktere und andere Handlungsstränge.




alu355 schrieb:


> Ach ja die Serie ist inzwischen was "älter" aber auch die Sopranos sollte wohl erwähnt werden.
> Genauso wie Rome ist die Serie nämlich abgeschlossen, hat den Vorteil,  daß man nicht langsam den Überblick über die ganzen Serien verliert die  man angefangen hat, aber noch nicht abgeschlossen sind.


Rome war ursprünglich für 5 Seasons geplant und am das Ende von Season 2 ist auch nicht das ursprünglich geplante.
Nebenbei wird man am Ende von Season 2 auch noch mit nem Cliffhanger stehen gelassen - die Serie wurde gecancelled nach Season 2. Von wirklich abgeschlossen zu sprechen, finde ich hier nicht ganz richtig.
Qualitativ ist die Serie aber super!



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Zwar sind weder Vikings noch Black Sails  schlechte Serien, aber ich finde man hat bei beiden etwas zu  offensichtlich versucht, den Stil von Game of Thrones zu kopieren, an  dessen Qualität man jedoch nicht ganz herangekommen ist...


mhm .. weiß nicht - stilistisch unterscheiden sich die 3 Serien dann doch ziemlich - außer du meinst düster, dreckig und brutal - denn das hatten diese Epochen nunmal so an sich.


----------



## stawacz (2. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Taugt _True Detective_ eigentlich was?



die erste staffel fand ich absolut großartig.is aber nich jedermans sache,weil sehr ruhig


----------



## Fimbul (2. Juli 2016)

David_Bergmann schrieb:


> Die erste Staffel fand ich grandios -- toll inszeniert, toll gespielt, spannend erzählt. An die zweite habe ich mich noch nicht herangetraut, nachdem fast nur Negatives zu hören war.



Same here...


----------



## CoDBFgamer (2. Juli 2016)

Game of Was? Ist das nicht diese Softporno Serie in der es nur um Titten und Drachen geht? 
Hab bisher noch keine ganze Folge davon gesehen und das Setting interessiert mich, abgesehen von der Freizügigkeit, ehrlich gesagt nur wenig, wobei ich die South Park Verarsche echt gut fand. 
Für mich stellt sich immer nur die Frage wie ich die Zeit zwischen jeder House of Cards Staffel überbrücke. Möchte mir auf jeden Fall noch Sopranos und Breaking Bad reinziehen.
 Aber eigentlich ist das für einen PC Spieler nicht allzu schwer Zeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## stawacz (2. Juli 2016)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Game of Was? Ist das nicht diese Softporno Serie in der es nur um Titten und Drachen geht?
> Hab bisher noch keine ganze Folge davon gesehen und das Setting interessiert mich, abgesehen von der Freizügigkeit, ehrlich gesagt nur wenig, wobei ich die South Park Verarsche echt gut fand.
> Für mich stellt sich immer nur die Frage wie ich die Zeit zwischen jeder House of Cards Staffel überbrücke. Möchte mir auf jeden Fall noch Sopranos und Breaking Bad reinziehen.
> Aber eigentlich ist das für einen PC Spieler nicht allzu schwer Zeit zu überbrücken.



man merkt das du keine ahnung von der serie bzw den büchern hast.is ja auch noch schlimm.muss ja nich jeder kennen bzw mögen..aber zu sagen,"is das nich die serie wo es nur um titten und drachen geht" lässt dich nur dumm erscheinen.


----------



## Dragonlilly (2. Juli 2016)

Immer diese Game of Thrones- Hasser...ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr sowas nicht mögt ist es ja ok, nur der Serie Qualität oder hohe Zuschauerzahlen abzusprechen ist echt behämmert. 

Von den aufgeführten Serien finde ich wohl Vikings am Besten, wenn auch nichts für schwache Gemüter. Hell on Wheels ist mal was anderes und auch zu empfehlen. Tudors gucke ich grade, sehr interessant gemacht, aber ich kann kaum abwarten, dass es vorbei ist ud dieser *#ß/? Henry endlich den Löffel abgibt (ich hoffe das passiert am Ende...).

Gute Serien gibt es ja zuhauf, besonders die Sopranos wurden ja schon genannt. Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn ein kleiner Hinweis darauf gekommen wäre, dass House of Cards als Vorgänger eine sehr kurze aber auch sehr geniale britische Serie hat: House of Cards (UK)


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2016)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Game of Was? Ist das nicht diese Softporno Serie in der es nur um Titten und Drachen geht?


Wenn du dir mal ein paar Folgen ganz rein ziehen würdest, dann wüsstest du auch, worum es geht.  
Und dann könnte man sich auch solche billigen, unqualifizierten Kommentare sparen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2016)

Vorallem nehmen die Sexszenen je Staffel ab, Drachen sind in den ersten drei (?) überhaupt nicht zu sehen.


----------



## schmoki (2. Juli 2016)

Vikings check und als gut empfunden
Marco Polo check und als gut empfungen
Sons of Anarchy check und als gut empfunden
House of Cards check, hat aber teilweise echt langweilige episoden

Bleiben mir ja noch ein paar Serien der Liste


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (2. Juli 2016)

ROME! Wie konnten wir das nur übersehen. Das können wir selbstverständlich auch jedem ans Herz legen, der ein "Game of Thrones" zur Zeit Caesars will - aber wie schon erwähnt: jammerschade, dass die Serie nach zwei Staffeln etwas unbefriedigend zu Ende gehen musste - vermutlich ist sie deswegen unter unserem Radar gewesen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vorallem nehmen die Sexszenen je Staffel ab, Drachen sind in den ersten drei (?) überhaupt nicht zu sehen.


Die Drachen sind schon in Staffel 2 zu sehen. Bzw. Ende Staffel 1. Die sind dann nur so klein, dass man sie eventuell leicht übersieht.


----------



## stawacz (2. Juli 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Drachen sind schon in Staffel 2 zu sehen. Bzw. Ende Staffel 1. Die sind dann nur so klein, dass man sie eventuell leicht übersieht.



ja im hintergrund werden sie auch immer mal erwähnt.sie sind aber kein elementarer punkt der handlung.jedenfalls nich am anfang.


ich find zb auch da vincis demons ziemlich geil.vikings is absolut großartig.marco polo war nich so meins.boardwalk empire hab ich glaub ich 3 mal complete gesehen.super starke mafiaserie mit tollen charkateren.hach ja ,es gibt so viele geile serien.deadwood oder peaky blinders fallen mir noch eins,,beide sehr zu empfehlen...hab bestimmt schon an die 50 complete gesehen.bin in der hinsicht eher suchtgefährdet als beim zocken  


meine neuentdeckung des jahres läuft aktuell auf amazon.preacher is richtig gut.kannte die comics nich,aber war irgendwie ab folge eins sofort drin.is zwar nix mit rittern oder drachen aber trotzdem gut


----------



## Angeldust (2. Juli 2016)

Ich würde Banshee noch erwähnen. Die aktuelle und gerade fertig gedrehte Action-Serie von Alan Ball.

Wer mit etwas härterer Gangart kein Problem hat sollte da echt reinschauen.

P.s. Banshee ist ne Stadt. Also nicht die Geistererscheinung ist gemeint.


----------



## flozn (2. Juli 2016)

Penny Dreadful


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2016)

Meine Güte, ist das alles schwere Kost...

Wenn ich Serien kucke, dann bevorzuge ich lieber leichtere (und lustigere) Unterhaltung.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (2. Juli 2016)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ich würde Banshee noch erwähnen. Die aktuelle und gerade fertig gedrehte Action-Serie von Alan Ball.





flozn schrieb:


> Penny Dreadful



Beides definitiv gute Serien, die ich auch ans Herz lege (wobei erwähnt werden muss, dass Banshee einen tollen B-Movie-Charme und Penny Dreadful eine schöne Gothic-Horror-Atmosphäre hat.).
Aber passten eben nicht ins Thema des Specials, sind ja doch eher nicht, wie soll man sagen ... "Game of Thrones"esque. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ist das alles schwere Kost...
> 
> Wenn ich Serien kucke, dann bevorzuge ich lieber leichtere (und lustigere) Unterhaltung.



Ja aber genau um solche düsteren, hinterhältigen, tragischen und nervenzerreißende Serien ging es doch


----------



## duncan10r (3. Juli 2016)

Ich kann Gomorrha sehr empfehlen. Gucke gerade die zweite Staffel auf Sky. Die erste war schon unheimlich klasse. Die zweite setzt da nochmal eine Stufe drauf
Außerdem, nicht erwähnt aber eigentlich Pflicht wenn man gerne Serien schaut: Fargo, Staffel 1 und 2 sind gleichermaßen genial wie unterhaltsam.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juli 2016)

Obwohl ganz ehrlich, seit "You want the bad pussy!", ist es qualitativ mit GoT nicht mehr so gut. Mag sein weil ich die Bücher gelesen habe(jaja ich weiss keiner kanns mehr hören  ) aber die Serie fühlt sich teilweise schon nur noch an wie Fanservice um wilde Fantheorien zu bestätigen. Und dann noch die ganzen Ungereimtheiten, vor allem in dieser Season mit Arya. So ganz verstehe ich die Begeisterung der Fans und vor allem der Kritiker nicht mit der 6. Staffel. Da denk ich mir dass selbst die Kritiker zu Fanboys werden weil teilweise sind da schon echt grottige Szenen dabei.


----------



## locojens (3. Juli 2016)

Was bitte ist "Game of Thrones" ?? Das ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen... ?!


----------



## Pherim (3. Juli 2016)

locojens schrieb:


> Was bitte ist "Game of Thrones" ?? Das ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen... ?!



Dein Ernst?


----------



## billy336 (3. Juli 2016)

Hab glaube gefühlt 100 Serien gesehen. Die einzigen die sich mmn wirklich lohnen sind 

Got - klar
Breaking Bad - möglicherweise beste Serie aller Zeiten
Gotham - absolut sehenswert, fantastische Schauspieler, super Charaktere
Better call Saul - von den Breaking Bad Machern, ebenfalls sehr sehenswert wenn man über mancherlei Längen hinwegsieht
Bates motel - bis auf die letzte Staffel hervorragend.
The Walking dead - Staffel 1-3 danach kann man ausmachen
Family guy - nicht zu viel hintereinander gucken aber immer sehenswert 
Und zu guter letzt natürlich die Simpsons  - Legende


----------



## G-Kar (3. Juli 2016)

Ich weis ned was die Leute mit GoT haben, ich hab die ersten beiden oder die ersten drei Staffeln??? gesehen. Haut mich ned vom Hocker. 

Aber ich bin auch immer mehr der Sci Fi Fan gewesen.

Da nehm ich lieber den x'ten Rerun von SG1 - SGA, Dr Who, die Blu Ray Fassung von ST Next Generation, Babylon 5.

Wenns denn was aktuelleres sein soll Marvels Agents of Shield, IZombie, Orphan Black.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (3. Juli 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Obwohl ganz ehrlich, seit "You want the bad  pussy!", ist es qualitativ mit GoT nicht mehr so gut. Mag sein weil ich  die Bücher gelesen habe(jaja ich weiss keiner kanns mehr hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Folge mit Arya hat mich auch kirre gemacht. Allgemein hatte Arya den schwächsten Arc diese Staffel. Wobei mir ihr letzter Auftritt sehr gefallen hat.

Ich denke, dass die meisten Leute der Staffel jetzt einiges verziehen haben, weil die letzten beiden Folgen so fantastisch waren.


----------



## Launethil (3. Juli 2016)

Was für meinen Geschmack bei Serien-Empfehlungen ja viel zu selten erwähnt wird: Justified. Für mich eine der absolut stärksten Serien der letzten Jahre was Drehbücher und Schauspiel angeht -- sogar das Ende war stark und nicht verhunzt.

Fargo lohnt sich auch.


----------



## Pherim (3. Juli 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Obwohl ganz ehrlich, seit "You want the bad pussy!", ist es qualitativ mit GoT nicht mehr so gut. Mag sein weil ich die Bücher gelesen habe(jaja ich weiss keiner kanns mehr hören  ) aber die Serie fühlt sich teilweise schon nur noch an wie Fanservice um wilde Fantheorien zu bestätigen. Und dann noch die ganzen Ungereimtheiten, vor allem in dieser Season mit Arya. So ganz verstehe ich die Begeisterung der Fans und vor allem der Kritiker nicht mit der 6. Staffel. Da denk ich mir dass selbst die Kritiker zu Fanboys werden weil teilweise sind da schon echt grottige Szenen dabei.


Ich habe von GoT bisher nur die erste Staffel gesehen weil ich damals nur das erste Buch gelesen hatte und die restlichen erst nachholen wollte bevor ich die Serie weiter schaue. Nun, da die Serie wohl endgültig die Bücher überholt hat, kann ich dazu natürlich nichts sagen, aber Buch 4 und 5 hatten jeweils schon Schwächen und Längen. Gespannt bin ich immer noch, wie es weiter gehen wird, aber im Vergleich zu den ersten drei Bänden hat die Reihe schon merklich nachgelassen


----------



## sukram89 (3. Juli 2016)

The Last Kingdom  ist auch erwähnenswert


----------



## belakor602 (3. Juli 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ich habe von GoT bisher nur die erste Staffel gesehen weil ich damals nur das erste Buch gelesen hatte und die restlichen erst nachholen wollte bevor ich die Serie weiter schaue. Nun, da die Serie wohl endgültig die Bücher überholt hat, kann ich dazu natürlich nichts sagen, aber Buch 4 und 5 hatten jeweils schon Schwächen und Längen. Gespannt bin ich immer noch, wie es weiter gehen wird, aber im Vergleich zu den ersten drei Bänden hat die Reihe schon merklich nachgelassen



Ja das stimm leider auch. Vor allem Martins Auseinandersetzungen mit seinem neuesten Fetishen brauche ich nicht unbedingt, hust* Nipples on a breastplate *hust


----------



## alu355 (3. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Rome war ursprünglich für 5 Seasons geplant und am das Ende von Season 2 ist auch nicht das ursprünglich geplante.
> Nebenbei wird man am Ende von Season 2 auch noch mit nem Cliffhanger stehen gelassen - die Serie wurde gecancelled nach Season 2. Von wirklich abgeschlossen zu sprechen, finde ich hier nicht ganz richtig.
> Qualitativ ist die Serie aber super!



Ja, da haben sie kräftig komprimieren müssen, sie haben 4. Staffeln in 2. Staffeln gesteckt und die 5. Staffel komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen.
Die HBO Führungsriege hat ja auch selbst zugegeben, daß  das frühzeitige Ende der Serie wohl ein großer Fehler war.
Wobei ich da wiederum sagen muß, daß sie aus den Fehlern der Produktion ROMEs, wie den sehr hohen Kosten, nicht komplett gelernt haben (Länge der Geschichte).
Denn schon bei Game of Thrones frage ich mich immer wieder, warum sie die Serie so "kurz" gefasst haben.
Sie hätten schon nach der ersten, spätestens der zweiten erfolgreichen Staffel merken müßen, das die Leute total scharf auf mehr sind und das Interesse nicht so schnell verloren gehen wird.
Die Bücher haben soviele Geschichten, daß sie die Staffeln auf 10 hätten strecken können, ohne daß die Leute das Gefühl desselben bekommen hätten, wie es zum Beispiel bei Star Trek & Co. schon mal der Fall sein kann. 
Aber ein "echter" Cliffhanger existiert mit dem Ende der zweiten Staffel ROME so nicht wirklich.
Sie haben im Bewußtsein des Endes der Serie die verschiedenen Erzählstränge für sich abgeschlossen und ja sie haben einen davon theoretisch "offen gelassen", aber ein echter Cliffhanger war das nicht (ich gehe aus, daß du vom Schicksal einer der beiden Protagonisten schreibst - will hier ja nix spoilern.)


----------



## alu355 (3. Juli 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ...hach ja ,es gibt so viele geile serien.deadwood oder...



DAS!
Wenn man eine Serie in der Machart GoTs auflisten will, darf Deadwood von HBO nicht fehlen!
Ist ROME die Version der Antike und Tudors die Version der Renaissance, dann ist Deadwood die Inkarnation des Wilden Westens.
Der einzige Unterschied zu Game of Thrones besteht darin, daß alle drei sich an historische bzw. reale Ereignisse und Persönlichkeiten anlehnen.
Unglücklicherweise leidet Deadwood auch an der ROME Krankheit - zu früh abgeschlossen bzw. im Falle Deadwoods nach drei Staffeln trotz Erfolgs eingestellt und bei beiden bis heute hinsichtlich HBOs noch immer wieder und wieder für Filme im Gespräch.


----------



## golani79 (3. Juli 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Sie haben im Bewußtsein des Endes der Serie die verschiedenen Erzählstränge für sich abgeschlossen und ja sie haben einen davon theoretisch "offen gelassen", aber ein echter Cliffhanger war das nicht (ich gehe aus, daß du vom Schicksal einer der beiden Protagonisten schreibst - will hier ja nix spoilern.)



Ja, genau, das mein ich - ist aber auch schon ziemlich lange her, dass ich die Serie geschaut hab - hab das irgendwie noch als Cliffhanger in Erinnerung und war damals ziemlich enttäuscht, dass nach Season 2 Schluss war -.-

bzgl. Deadwood hoffe ich echt, dass dieses Mal was dran ist an den Filmgerüchten - gabs ja schon öfter und nie wurde was draus 
'Deadwood's David Milch Has 'Stacks' of Scripts for Revival


----------



## schokoeis (4. Juli 2016)

Und nicht zu vergessen mein Guilty Pleasure "Tha Last Ship", 3. Staffel läuft grad auf TNT-Serie.
Demnächst geht es soweit ich weis auf Pro 7 mit The 100 weiter, welches zu meiner Überraschung sehr gut ist (obwohl von CW).

Für alle die Amazon Prime haben und es noch nicht kennen, schaut euch Mr. Robot an


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ja das stimm leider auch. Vor allem Martins Auseinandersetzungen mit seinem neuesten Fetishen brauche ich nicht unbedingt, hust* Nipples on a breastplate *hust


... hast du Lust auf ein Stückchen Pie?


----------



## Fireball8 (4. Juli 2016)

Kann jedem, der auf Mystery steht und kein Problem mit religiösen Metaphern/Hintergründen hat nur The Leftovers ans Herz legen. Klar, passt jetzt nicht wirklich zum GoT-Setting, aber (für mich) ist es die beste Serie, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Gibt so einige Wtf-Momente und die Schauspieler sind erste Sahne. Ist von Damon Lindelof geschrieben (der hat auch Lost geschrieben, fand ich bis zur 4. Staffel ebenfalls absolute klasse) findet aber bloß nicht sehr viel Anklang wegen des wahrscheinlich sehr speziellen Themas und es gibt halt so gut wie keine Action, weshalb es zum Leidwesen aller Fans auch nur noch eine Staffel geben wird 
Wer wie gesagt aber auf Mystery, starke Emotionen und Zwischenmenschliches, sowie Fragen, die sich um das Leben sowie den Tod drehen, steht findet damit ein absolutes Highlight. Seitdem finde ich einige hier genannte Serien auch einfach nur noch schwach, egal ob auf darstellerischer oder erzählerischer Ebene.

Zum Thema True Detective: Nur die erste anschauen, die lohnt sich nur schon wegen der meisterhaften Darstellung der beiden Protagonisten...der Matthew ist ohnehin Weltklasse finde ich 
Durch die zweite Staffel musste ich mich echt hindurch quälen, zum Glück hängen die beiden aber eh nicht zusammen.

Ansonsten ganz klar noch Breaking Bad und das Spin-Off Better Call Saul, House of Cards und Gomorrha. Habe aber ansonsten auch noch echt einiges nachzuholen..


----------

